# all weather surface gallops in warwickshire



## jcberry (9 January 2014)

hi does anyone know of any gallops near coventry/warwickshire/solihull area? all weather surface.
thanks


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (12 January 2014)

There are some just outside of ettington. From Stratford take the A422 & then take a left on to the A429. They are on the right, it's almost a u turn, and then you go into a farm. Park in the yard and then ride over to them. It's a tenner, but well worth it, normally quiet, long and uphill. Enjoy.


----------



## Amazona (15 January 2014)

We have an All weather Gallops in Knowle ... just by the high street ... easy access and have a wash down and solarium to use if you like.


----------



## Jazzy B (17 January 2014)

Amazona said:



			We have an All weather Gallops in Knowle ... just by the high street ... easy access and have a wash down and solarium to use if you like.
		
Click to expand...


Amazona please could you pm a contact number as livery nearby and would be fab if could hire gallops.  Thanks


----------



## Frumpoon (18 January 2014)

Amazon a can you pm me too please


----------



## Stressage1234 (16 July 2014)

Hi amazona, just found this thread, could I contact you in relation to hiring your gallops? Many thanks


----------



## applecart14 (17 August 2014)

Amazona me please too!  I can't begin to think where you are, stabled at Chadwick End for ten years too.


----------



## Hannahbone (8 February 2015)

Amazona could you drop me a pm about your gallops please too &#55357;&#56842;


----------

